# Awnings



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Was just wondering how often you Outbackers open and check your awning for any mildew during the off season. I only had mine extended two times (just purchased the Outback in Sep) and didn't know if the rains/morning dew would cause mildew to build up







even though it was clean and dry when last stored.







Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm hoping these things are pretty mildew proof!









Around here it would be almost impossible to roll them up dry all the time, and any attempt to open them up for checking during the Winter is just going to guarantee that they get wet again!









OK, old timers.... what's the word?

Soggy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mines pretty dirty and has some mildew. I just don't look up









Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Mines pretty dirty and has some mildew. I just don't look up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, mine too, even the odd smell at times. Our dealer recommend a cup of bleach in 2 gal of hot water. Spray it on the awning getting it all good and wet, roll it up for 1 hour and spray off with clean water. Well I did that and some of the black is gone but still get the odd smell at times when it's first opened.

As for opening it in the winter, I wouldn't want to risk there being frozen water in there tearing the awning fabric.

Bill.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ours keeps mildew spots on it. When it rains - even when rolled up, it gets those nasty spots. When someone figures out a solution, please let us know.

The DH is determined that when this one wears out that he is going to purchase one in a dark color or go for the expensive one that the big rigs have that has a plastic cover when rolled up that keeps moisture out. The DH is pretty good with the modifications but he hasn't been able to come up with a solutions for this one yet. He's even talked about some type of half PVC pipe to deter the rain but hasn't done it.

C-


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I usually wash atleast 2-3 times a year
and scrub it with simple green to get the dirty spots
and bleach helps but still have some spots that just will not go away
So I'm like Mike just don't look up









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had spots on the awning in my old TT - but it wasn't too bad because I opened it to air it out every-so-often. Even when I put it away completely dry, if I opened it up at home in a few weeks, it was wet. Must get wet from rain, dew, condensation, etc. Short of getting that expensive cover it rolls into, I don't know that there is much you can do about it. I just open it whenever I think about it and dry it out.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments! sunny I think I am going to extend mine next week and check it. I am going to have to look up at least once, but might not do it again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use simple green and roll up the awning for an hour. Than I use a soft carwash brush and give the awning a scrub. It gets the majority of it off.

Now bug juices - these are tuff stains.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

During the off-season...never.

It's either frozen, or out at the storage lot.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Ours keeps mildew spots on it. When it rains - even when rolled up, it gets those nasty spots. When someone figures out a solution, please let us know.
> 
> The DH is determined that when this one wears out that he is going to purchase one in a dark color or go for the expensive one that the big rigs have that has a plastic cover when rolled up that keeps moisture out. The DH is pretty good with the modifications but he hasn't been able to come up with a solutions for this one yet. He's even talked about some type of half PVC pipe to deter the rain but hasn't done it.
> 
> ...


Hi Carmen;
Someone makes a cover that is molded plastic and sounds close to what you describe. It snaps on and will slide one section on another to adjust for length. You buy only the number of sections needed to cover the awning in question. I found it sometime back doing an internet search for something else. Best of luck in finding it, when I get home I'll look to see if I saved the url. Headed to CW on Sat.









Dave


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know if a cover is the answer. During the summer this year, I had rolled the awning up dry, after a thorough cleaning (using the aforementioned simple green/bleach/carwash brush method). A week or two later, at a campsite, I opened it and had a bit of water inside. It had not rained in the time between the cleaning and the camping, so all that was from condensation. I don't know if a cover is going to prevent condensation.

Tim


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Was just wondering how often you Outbackers open and check your awning for any mildew during the off season. I only had mine extended two times (just purchased the Outback in Sep) and didn't know if the rains/morning dew would cause mildew to build up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I leave mine open when not in use, I leave the awning in the down position. We don't get snow to speak of but we do get lots of rain. Its not windy at all where I have the unit parked. I always wondered if the sun does any damage. However my awning is mildow free for now.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I just open mine up every once in a while to air out and dry out. Seems to extend the period between scrubbing and really helps with the smell. Leaf stains from the mountains are my worst enemy.


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

The question is where does the water come from? I bought some land and keep the unit there for weekend use when not actually going some where. In have had what seemed to be more then a gallon pour out on my deck on a Friday nights when opening it soaking anything (or anyone) that maybe there. It is in the rolls of the fabric as well as in the spool. I am guessing that getting some seam seal like used on tents and sealing the top seam may help. Since it is winter now I will be applying this in spring to see it it helps. It really is nuts how much water can get in there.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

campingwiththe6pac said:


> The question is where does the water come from? I bought some land and keep the unit there for weekend use when not actually going some where. In have had what seemed to be more then a gallon pour out on my deck on a Friday nights when opening it soaking anything (or anyone) that maybe there. It is in the rolls of the fabric as well as in the spool. I am guessing that getting some seam seal like used on tents and sealing the top seam may help. Since it is winter now I will be applying this in spring to see it it helps. It really is nuts how much water can get in there.
> [snapback]66138[/snapback]​


That's crazy, maybe someone is soaking your awning before you get there and hiding in the bushes taking movies and sending them into Americas funniest home video's.


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

At first it was just wet, but the last few times there it was loaded with water. It should be mentioned that in those few times where it was loaded up we did get 4-6 inches of rain during that week. Mild rains and it is only wet, but these down pours really filled it up.

It should be noted that the gutter will clog on that side due to the clamps for the awning. When i was cleaning the gunk out is when I noticed the seam edge and hte seemingly lagre holes at the stiching. Nor id the water runs down the roof, overflows the gutter and then flows on to the awining I would suppose enough water could seep in and fill the fabric. I have not looked at it long enough to know how it is getting in the spool. But I would roll the thing out and then set one side high and the other low to drain the spool.

Crazy but true!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I am not using the Outback I keep it angled lower at the back. The angle also assists in water running out of the awning.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> When I am not using the Outback I keep it angled lower at the back. The angle also assists in water running out of the awning.
> 
> John
> [snapback]66293[/snapback]​


While it's rolled up? To me that would introduce more water from the top side. While camping I keep one end lower to help water runoff but while stored


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I know.... How does it get in when rolled up????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When it is rolled up water can get in during rain, even condensation. As stated before by someone it is wet when they unroll it and have not had rain. When the trailer is not in use I like to keep it lower at the back so water will run off the drip rails better. If there is any water in the awning rolled up it will have a better chance of draining off. Just me.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wanted to mention that I rolled my awning out today and cleaned it good. The mildew was begining to set up







, but that *Black Streak Remover* is some *bad stuff* .Cleaned it with no problems. sunny Probably be a good idea for eveyone that can to check his/hers and get the jump on it.







Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - I'll bite....

We store Puff in the yard, and yes, we get lots of rain (now) followed by lots of snow (thru Jan & Feb.) Haven't opened the awning since the PSI on Nov. 1se. Should we be unrolling the awning periodically thru thee winter to let it dry out (watching the weather, of course, to be sure it doesn't get even wetter while open)?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> OK - I'll bite....
> 
> We store Puff in the yard, and yes, we get lots of rain (now) followed by lots of snow (thru Jan & Feb.) Haven't opened the awning since the PSI on Nov. 1se. Should we be unrolling the awning periodically thru thee winter to let it dry out (watching the weather, of course, to be sure it doesn't get even wetter while open)?
> 
> ...


Yep, I think it would be a good idea.







I plan on extending mine at least once a month from now on to let it dry out good and check for any mildew. The reel? that the awning rolls up on will collect water also. I lowered one end a good bit and let it drain good.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Yep, I think it would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - now I have something REAL to do with her thu the wnter other than just walking out, stroking her vinyl, and returning slowly to the house.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfwood that's the only problem with it in the yard.
We have to look at it every day








And say to ourself (soon girl camping real soon)

Don


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Wolfwood, since you are in a fairly cold climate i think you would be smat to make sure that outside temperatures have been above freezing a couple days before trying to unroll the awning. seems as if a wet and frozen awning could get some damage if frozen and if there is ice in the roller/tube it could be even worse. Just a word of caution. I live in cold place too and am apprehensive about rolling it out unless weather has been warm for several days. JMHO.























Dallas


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think there will be a mold/mildew problem in the North Dakota winter months! The water is frozen solid.
I have never extended the awning, except during late spring/summer/fall camping season. There has never been more than a tiny bit of mildew, but usually only near summer's end. 
Then again, the humidity is usually not bad, but water does get into the canvas. I simply open, and dry to check. (maybe a little cleaner once per year)


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I am curious if the awnings have a special protection on them for dealing with UV breakdown. I know on my boat seats it explicitly says do not use simple green on them. Simple green is a great cleaner but will break down the coating used to protect the seats from UV rays.

Anytime we get some decent weather I will go out and open the awning and dry it off. I am going to take a look at the manufacturers guide and see if there are certain cleaners you should stay away from.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a tip for ya:

DO NOT use a pressure washer to clean your awning. I had that bright idea on my last camper and blew a hole right through the thing. Amazing what 2500psi will do.

I now use soap and water and let it stand and scrub off with a brush.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We ours and get it as dry as possible before putting it away, which isn't always possible in Oregon.

Then during an off weekend, I will use bleach water and wash the awning. Seems to be doing the trick, as I don't have the mildew smell when I unroll mine.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Here's a tip for ya:
> 
> DO NOT use a pressure washer to clean your awning. I had that bright idea on my last camper and blew a hole right through the thing. Amazing what 2500psi will do.
> [snapback]79852[/snapback]​


Glad I didn't try that 
Sorry to hear that
I quess hard lesson learned

Don


----------

